# Steven Segal is Back!



## d1jinx (Sep 17, 2009)

So I went to the movies last night and they played a trailer for a new reality show on A&E. Steven Seagal: Lawman. At first I thought it was another cheesey movie, but then I realized it was real. It actually looks like it will be pretty good. I will watch it. check out the site and watch the trailers:

http://www.aetv.com/steven-seagal-lawman/


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 17, 2009)

Interesting.  I will have to watch it at least once.  Here we have imitation of real life now involved in real life.  I hope they trained him well so that no LEO's get hurt!


----------



## d1jinx (Sep 17, 2009)

watch the trailers.  he seems pretty qualified.  Been on the force for 20 years.  great shooter.  has the SD skills.  there are a few trailers so if you have time let them all run through.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 17, 2009)

I really doubt the twenty years on the force thing.  That would probably be impossible based on how and where he has lived his life.  Still it might make for an interesting show.


----------



## d1jinx (Sep 17, 2009)

check it out.  he says it was part time.... which is possible.  teaching and training with them whenever time allows.  not saying he patroled the streets for 20 years. but an active member of thier department is possible.  but your right.  could just be a setup.  either way, I'm gonna watch.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 17, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Sep 17, 2009)

That looks like it might not actually be horrible. In fact, it looks like it will probably be better than the last few Steven Seagal movies I've seen! (I mean, why couldn't you have gotten more scripts on a par with _Above the Law_ and _Executive Decision_, Steven?)

Pax,

Chris


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 17, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I really doubt the twenty years on the force thing.  That would probably be impossible based on how and where he has lived his life.  Still it might make for an interesting show.


He's apparently been involved as a reserve pretty consistently.  I actually checked this out through some other channels the first time this came up.

Do I think they're playing up some of what he's done?  Hell yeah.  But I still give the guy credit for the steady involvement with almost no publicity.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 17, 2009)

Cool.  We can call him the reserve, reservist then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (as he has been a pretty busy guy and I imagine it would be hard to stay super active)

That being said I am going to check it out and see if it is a good show!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 17, 2009)

Other Actor Cops


Ken Osmond, Eddie Haskel of _Leave it to Beaver_ fame





> After his child acting career, Osmond served 18 years as an officer with the Los Angeles Police Department[2] During his time on the force, he worked in vice, narcotics and as a motorcycle officer. He grew a mustache to help secure his anonymity. He was placed on disability and eventually retired after getting hit with three bullets while in a foot chase with a suspected car thief. He was saved by his bulletproof vest and belt buckle. He still earns a medical disability pension from he LAPD.



Chuck Norris has also worked as an auxiliary police officer, having been an USAF MP in South Korea. I read something years ago in an airline magazine about him getting to lead a team on a drug bust.
Van Williams Britt Reid/The Green Hornet 





> Spent several months a year in Southern California as a reserve deputy with the Malibu station of the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department.


 If I recall correctly, Williams retired from policing after entering a building that was on fire and damaging his lungs.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2009)

Erik Estrada and Shaq too, right?


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 17, 2009)

Definitely worth a look.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 18, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Erik Estrada and Shaq too, right?


Actually, I've heard through reliable channels that Estrada and Jack Osbourne both maintained their activity and association as reserves after that tv series.

And Shaq has been a reserve for much of his basketball career.  He actually turned down LAPD because they just wanted him for photo ops!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 19, 2009)

Whilst on the subject, seventies heart throb Bobby Sherman has been not only a paramedic for decades, but has also held captaincies in both LAPD and LA County Sheriffs Dept, tasked with training of personnel.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 3, 2009)

Well the wife and I watched a bit of this last night and I must say I was pleasantly shocked.  It was like Cops but with Steven Seagal and it had quite a few parts that I thought were hilarious.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Erica DVRed it for me and I watched this afternoon.  I'm surprised as well.  It is, indeed, very much like Cops and if you're a Segal fan that makes it even better.  There were two episodes on last night.  The first one was pretty good but Sensei Segal did a bit too much of the talking for me.  He did show that he's a damn good shot.  The second one seemed to showcase the team he's working with a bit more and I liked that.  It was also cool to see him teaching some of the same techniques that I've taught and train.  I'm sure there will be plenty of detractors as he's one of those guys that you either love or hate.  I'll watch again next week.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 3, 2009)

I found it enjoyable enough that I will watch it again too!


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 3, 2009)

Haven't seen it. But I always likes Saegal. His acting skills are not that great, but he does know what he is doing when it comes to throws and locks.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 3, 2009)

My favorite quote of both episodes "Steven, let me drive!"-Driver of the car he was in.


----------



## MJS (Dec 3, 2009)

DVR'd it last night and watched it this morning.  I thought it was pretty good and yes, he was a very good shot.  I'll continue to watch the show.


----------



## Archangel M (Dec 3, 2009)

Just watched it online. Not bad, but WTF..is everybody on this PD a Sgt, Captain, Major or chief? And if Steve is a "reserve officer" how is he a commanding officer. We don't have reserves here so Im unsure of how they work.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 3, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well the wife and I watched a bit of this last night and I must say I was pleasantly shocked.  It was like Cops but with Steven Seagal and it had quite a few parts that I thought were hilarious.


But I'm not exactly certain that they were meant to be hilarious...


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 3, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> Just watched it online. Not bad, but WTF..is everybody on this PD a Sgt, Captain, Major or chief? And if Steve is a "reserve officer" how is he a commanding officer. We don't have reserves here so Im unsure of how they work.


Cynical answer?  Who contributed a big pile of green paper to the sheriff's election campaign...

It does rather amaze me to see even a reserve deputy chief, colonel and captains hitting the streets like that!

That said -- when rumors first circulated, I checked with some LE acquaintances down that way.  He's really been doing it for 20 years, and is pretty active.  It ain't all photo ops and BS... 

I was kind of disappointed that, in the best place to showcase his aikido skills, he was hardly shown doing much of anything...  And, I think if he says "my lifelong study of the martial arts has taught me to..." one more time, it's going to have to become a drinking game!


----------



## Archangel M (Dec 3, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> And, I think if he says "my lifelong study of the martial arts has taught me to..." one more time, it's going to have to become a drinking game!



LOL! Ditto Man!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 3, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> But I'm not exactly certain that they were meant to be hilarious...



Oh I have no doubt about that! :rofl:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 3, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> ...  And, I think if he says "my lifelong study of the martial arts has taught me to..." one more time, it's going to have to become a drinking game!



I think that would be a great drinking game.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 3, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I think that would be a great drinking game.


Sure you do!  You've got the stomach pump concession, don't you?!  "My lifetime of martial arts training tells me" that there'd be quite a bit of alcohol ingested that way... in the first half hour!


----------



## Big Don (Dec 4, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I think that would be a great drinking game.


I think ½ drunk might be the only way I could stomach that show. I tried watching it. I really did, but, I kept having flashbacks of the 20 min speech at the end of Fire Down Below...


----------



## Archangel M (Dec 4, 2009)

IMO the whole "my martial arts experience allows me to tell when a guy is armed...about to run...etc" thing is a load of crap. You get that from "street experience" and dealing with people, not from martial arts classes/training.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 5, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> IMO the whole "my martial arts experience allows me to tell when a guy is armed...about to run...etc" thing is a load of crap. You get that from "street experience" and dealing with people, not from martial arts classes/training.


Oh, I'll buy that martial arts training -- when done properly -- can cue you in on things a little quicker, but it's far from the only way.  Give me a cop who's hobby is magic/sleight-of-hand, and I bet he'll pick up on a lot stuff, too, for example. 

And -- as you say -- most of it is street experience, and there's no substitute for it.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Situational awareness training is a MUST if you're training for SD.  I'm certain that he amped up his "ability" to read someones intentions from small clues a bit for the show but I'm just as certain that between his training in the MA and his time on the street with the department that he's picked up on a few things.


----------



## Archangel M (Dec 5, 2009)

"Training aint doing". You can train all you want in situational awareness, watch videos on threat cues, read books etc. but until you have REALLY observed the stuff you are looking for it's all theoretical. But I do agree that having the "theoretical" training in the bag does help you register stuff quicker when you do observe it.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 5, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> "Training aint doing". You can train all you want in situational awareness, watch videos on threat cues, read books etc. but until you have REALLY observed the stuff you are looking for it's all theoretical. But I do agree that having the "theoretical" training in the bag does help you register stuff quicker when you do observe it.


Absolutely!  While learning martial arts may give you some insights into movement and what things mean -- it's still no substitute for experience.


----------



## Archangel M (Dec 5, 2009)

One thing I questioned on this show..while I have no "proof" of this, I was wondering how much of this stuff was "live" and how much was "staged". 

Unlike COPS, which at least always appears to be filmed by a person with a camera in the back seat of a squad car..in this show there were a LOT of cuts, multiple camera angles and other cues that made me wonder if a number of these scenes were "acted out" and added in....

And while I respect the man's service to his community, I have to wonder if it's really "service" or some sort of ego gratification. Perhaps I'm a "hater" but every time I see the guy something screams "EGO" at me. He strikes me as the type of guy who has to be the "big cheese"...large and in charge at all times.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't know how many were acted out, or set up... or even just occurred in a slightly different time frame than implied by the show.  But it's also worth remembering that *COPS *is covering several cops, and rarely tries to get all their cameras onto one call.  This show... Seagal is the focus.  They can have a couple of camera crews rolling to everything that he does.

And the shooting?  You can't convince me that the little bit of training he did there moved a poor shooter to expert levels...  There was either a lot more work than was shown, or more likely, the "guy worried about qualifying" was a ringer!  (Any one else note the change in Seagal's gun for some of the shooting?)


----------



## Archangel M (Dec 5, 2009)

IMO the whole "shooting thing" was a set-up to showcase Segal's "Awsome Firearms Skills". Already people on the net are spreading his legendary shooting ability based on two shots on a paper target. While a fine example of a good fundamentals and a close grouping..true "combat skills" encompass a LOT more than what was shown. Maybe he has those too...but from what was shown there is already a lot of hype being spread about.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Dec 18, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> LOL! Ditto Man!


 
Allready done it, by my self=)


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> IMO the whole "shooting thing" was a set-up to showcase Segal's "Awsome Firearms Skills". Already people on the net are spreading his legendary shooting ability based on two shots on a paper target. While a fine example of a good fundamentals and a close grouping..true "combat skills" encompass a LOT more than what was shown. Maybe he has those too...but from what was shown there is already a lot of hype being spread about.


 He seemed to do fairly well in the house clearing on the latest episode... course that could have been a set up as well.  As for the hype, I think it could be a good thing for a martial artist to be seen in a good light for once.  I've said it before folks either love him or hate him and nothing is gonna change those minds.  I'm an aikido-ka and happen to like him.  I'll keep watching as long as they keep puttin' them on.


----------

